# This is why you we gloves and use a mane pulling comb to pull a mane!!



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Been there, blistered that! Learnt the lesson. Guess you & me aren't cut out to be hand models, are we?


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

That's for sure! Whoo did that burn when I took my shower!!! 
This mane was, still is insane! It's a shire/TB mare who has never had her mane pulled and it's in dreads and about 4 feet long and on both sides, and about a pillow size in thickness!
I got the one side taken care of yesterday and then looked down and was like oh that's not good!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ouuuch size doesnt matter when it comes to a cut, i bet that thing stings!


----------



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

I always wrap my fingers in black tape when I pull manes. Hate blisters...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I got those all over last spring when I did Molly's. I found it easier to use my hand than the comb, especially with a mare who would fling her head everywhere when she saw the comb coming, and didn't notice the giant blisters until I put her away. It hurts, that's for sure!


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ouch. That is why I like my horses. My haflinger is shown with a long natural mane and so is my mini.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better, my 3 yr old says I have "rock hands" from all my blisters calousing over


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Ooh ouch! :shock: been there with manes! Why I invested £2 in a mane comb haha

My hands are gradually becoming as tough as my Dads-a joiner/labourer- and I have proper man shaped hands already :-| good for gripping ropes and reins, not good when looking for pretty rings etc for prom!

Worst burn I got was from a nylon lunge line... 1" burn across my forefinger, 3" burn across palm couldn't hold a pen for like 3 days (difficult to explain at school why my writing suddenly turned all spidery) and never lunged without gloves since!! 

If you need to protect it, put a normal plaster on it and cover it with duct tape/whatevers closest to hand. Just use 2 little strips each side of the joint so you still have movement


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

That happened to me too when I was using a cheaters comb to shorten Suzie's. All I can say is oww! And of course when it happened to me, it bled like the mississippi river and my trainer was having a heart attack!


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

Awwee. That does look painful. It's one of those things where the pain is so concentrated and in a highly used area.. it's just the worst.

I've had success with the solo-comb. If you don't know what it is, it's basically a non-pulling method of pulling... a backcomb and snip/clip kinda thing. I think it was 30 bucks or something like that... and you have to buy blade replacements (I've only used it a few times to do the first time around and then some different touch-ups since). My horse's mane was very uneven and now it is much more even and shorter. I think both short and long manes are beautiful but I have become a sucker for the short mane haha. I don't know if I will have my horse's mane actually pulled in the future. I've never done real pulling. Only solo-comb. 

Hope you feel better.


----------



## MurrayLover12 (May 8, 2012)

OOOHHH! That must hurt be careful not to get horsey dust in there!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Ouch! Been there before. Especially with pony manes :-( I use mane scissors these days, faster and less annoying for all involved!

On a similar note, _never_ ride an equicizer (mechanical horse) without gloves on, I lost all the skin on my knuckles within about 30 seconds on the high speed. Ouch.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Years ago we used an aluminum mane comb, hand sized, with wide spaced teeth. We'd take no more than 4 hairs, wrap it once around the comb and pull. Saved our fingers.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ya I started recently experiencing blisters! Just from sweeping too! I need to wear gloves. :/


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

By golly you are pulling so incorrectly.










When you get the mane like this wrap it around the comb and then you do not have to use your fingers to take the 'pull'.
Also if you pull the hair from right up near the crest it comes out easier.
The only time you need to use your fingers is for the final levelling.










If you look I am using a dog comb with a handle, much better and easier.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> By golly you are pulling so incorrectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was taught to pull there were no combs in the kit I was given. I had to do a big, thick pony mane with my fingers and they were a total mess afterward. Of course I then ended up with dirt in all the sores because I was too proud (read stupid) to ask for plasters and get laughed at and considered a wuss by the guys :-|


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I know how to pull a mane....
I had just forgot protection and didn't have a pulling comb...and if you had seen this mane you'd see it wasn't easy at all


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ever mane pulling comb, razor thingy, cheater pulling device doesn't create a nice look on my horse's mane, it's so thick. He is the only horse I came across like this, I never pulled before, I cheated. This guy's mane is thick, and if it's not pulled it doesn't have a nice flat look when I band it. I now learned my lesson, I pull over long periods of time so his mane is basically done every time I ride, but just a bit.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

EHH! Same as a gymnastics rip but deeper....


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yup, know those too! Did gymnastics for almost 10 years!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Definitely looks like it hurt! I guess I'll be thankful that Indie has a nice mane that lays flat to her neck. I've gotten some horrid blisters from my riding boots before when I've forgotten socks though, so I can relate on some level.. although showers weren't too painful because I usually just stuck my foot on the wall to avoid it stinging. :lol: The things we do for our horses, eh?


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

That happened to me two weeks ago! xD ... Then, while watching a YouTube video, I discovered that you're supposed to wrap it around a comb, and felt like a derp. xD

The things we do to ourselves out of sheer ignorance... xD


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Makes me Glad I like a Natural flowing Mane.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol you should see his mane now...before I left on my trip that I am on now, it's flipped both way many time, he's such a dork face! Haha


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm familiar with those sores too! I had to give up wrapping the hairs around the comb because my (STEEL) comb broke... Self taught mane pulling, didn't realise I was takng too many hairs.. Oops.


----------



## 1322271927queen (Sep 17, 2012)

*mane pulling combs*

Isn't there a mane pulling comb that does all the work for you? I know about the age old small metal combs that you wrap the hair around and then pull it out. I used someones pulling comb once that cut the mane without making it look like scissors were used. Normally when I pull a long mane I cut the first couple inches with scissors and then pull out the rest with a comb. Saves lots of blisters:wink:


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

I just used thinning scissors on myhorse... works a treat haha


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Best comb for pulling manes is one designed for grooming dogs. Never get blisters now.

If you are going to pull with fingers, wrap your fingers in cloth type plasters and then wear medical rubber gloves.


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

When I pull I just tough it out. Though i do keep it under control rather then waiting till a show. *Much* easier that way!


----------



## smhorsleysr (May 20, 2014)

Sheesh.... I am trying to figure all this mane pulling stuff out. Seems easy enough if you use a sturdy comb. Am I missing something that would cause all this blistering?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

This is why i'll stick to breeds that dont need their name pulled XD!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

If you are getting blisters then you are doing it totally wrong! 

Get a dog comb with a handle, I use one with medium set teeth and a wood handle, which usually needs to be super glued after a while! Comb the make over,l take a few hairs in your finger tips, push the rest of the hair up towards the crest, place the teeth of the comb over the held hair, push up towards the crest and then *wrap* the held hair around the comb and pull the handle, the comb is taking the pull and not your fingers. 




















Wrap the hair around the teeth of the comb after this stage.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I have gave up on "pulling" the mane. I now use an old clipper blade and and a comb. I also seceond the motion on owning a breed that doesnt require it. 

PS you might be trying to take out to much hair at one time thus the pressure on your finger. Try taking out less ahir, it will take more time but your fingers will be saved.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I will add, if you notice, the horse is not even wearing a halter! Most horses do not mind if it is done correctly though some will!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Foxhunter said:


> By golly you are pulling so incorrectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! You don't even have to wrap the hair around the comb - just hold the hair taught, push downward on the comb, and the leverage pops the hair right out. Most horses won't bat an eyelash with this pulling method and your fingers won't be sore since the comb does all the work. I use a inexpensive, wide toothed comb from the human haircare department.


----------



## sea (May 15, 2014)

Eeek. I've never had this happen to me while pulling manes, just cramped fingers from holding the comb. ALthough I have had the skin ripped off my fingers while trying to load my old pony before a show; she loaded up, then shot backwards before the butt bar went up, and I didn't let go of the rope like an idiot. THAT was a fun weekend...


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

I feel that pain right now. Owie.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

And this is the best bit about shetlands, you want a long thick mane and it is very frowned upon to pull or even trim their manes


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Ouch ouch ouch!! I never even considered wearing gloves while pulling a mane... (Since I've never had the need to pull a mane.) Definitely good to know! Hopefully that heals up quick.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm guessing it will be well healed by now, the thread was started 2 years ago.

The big question is did she ever do it again:wink:


----------

